

What do you use for project planning? - chrisshroba

I&#x27;m looking for a good system to plan out a project idea I recently conceived.  What are some good services&#x2F; applications for helping to compile all your thoughts and ideas?
======
primitivesuave
Trello is awesome.

trello.com

------
softwareman
try [http://getgolo.com](http://getgolo.com) I built it.

------
the-swa
Asana + Instagantt

